# TMN geht auf VISTA nicht!



## Overlocked (30. November 2007)

Hi,
ich habe mir heute Windows Vista Home Premium gekauft und installiert und wollte TMn spielen, dann kam aber die Meldung"A video card performance has not been found, a quick benchmark will be run!"
Aber dann kommt " Beim öffnen des Kopierschutztreibers kam es zu einem unerwarteten Fehler, Code 1275"
Wie bekomme ich doch noch Trackmania zum laufen?
mfg 
Overlocked


----------



## C.McRae (1. Dezember 2007)

trackmania nations geht nicht unter vista....

nur das united geht...


----------



## Adrenalize (1. Dezember 2007)

Google spuckt http://www.supernature-forum.de/tip...unter-windows-vista-spielen-9.html#post696817 aus. Mal probiert?


----------



## Overlocked (1. Dezember 2007)

Ok, ich melde mich mal, soweit Danke, aber schon irgendwie komisch!


----------



## Overlocked (1. Dezember 2007)

So, wenn ich starte heißt es, dass ich nicht die Rechte habe um den Kopierschutztreiber zu installieren!
Wie bekomme ich die denn unter Vista, habe alles ausprobiert, aber bekomme es nicht hin!


----------



## FeuRenard (1. Dezember 2007)

diese scheiß-meldung kriegt n kumpel, mit nem medion-rechner auch immer. Auch immer beim Kopierschutz-Installieren. Aber bis jetzt nur bei Worms 4 . TMN geht bei ihm un noch nem andern auch ned. Also das scheint ein allgemeines Prob zu sein...


----------



## Adrenalize (1. Dezember 2007)

Auf http://forum.giga.de/showthread.php?t=1059840 gibts auch nochmal eine Anleitung mit einzelnen Patches. Evtl. müsst ihr auch die Benutzerkontensteuerung zweitweise abschalten, weil da in einigen Fällen keine Popups kommen zwecks Erlaubnis und die Programme ihr Zeug dann einfach nicht installieren können.


----------



## Overlocked (1. Dezember 2007)

Danke, mit Umwegen geht es jetzt!


----------



## FeuRenard (1. Dezember 2007)

kannst ma bitte sagen, wie du das genau geschafft hast???
Thx


----------



## Overlocked (1. Dezember 2007)

Sihe oben, ist dann ganz einfach, nur noch die Benutzerkontosteuerung deaktivieren und dann loslegen!


----------



## Overlocked (13. März 2008)

Falls es nicht geht, dann ist hier im Supernature Forum einiges zu finden. Einfach registrieren und du kannst die Datei downloaden. Funktioniert 99%.
LINK


----------

